# Αρχίζοντας από ένα ουγκ για τον Σόιμπλε



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Μάλλον δεν άρεσε ιδιαίτερα στον υπουργό Οικονομικών της Γερμανίας, Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε, το δημοσίευμα του Spiegel σύμφωνα με το οποίο ίσως και την επόμενη Τρίτη να υπογραφεί η συμφωνία ανάμεσα στην Ελλάδα και τη Ρωσία για τον αγωγό Turkish Stream, μια συμφωνία που θα αποφέρει άμεσα στην Αθήνα 3 με 5 δισ. ευρώ.

"Είμαι χαρούμενος για την Ελλάδα. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα λύσει τα προβλήματα που έχει η Ελλάδα με το να τηρήσει τις δεσμεύσεις της"

Newsit

Ουγκ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Τα δημοσιεύματα αυτά έχουν ήδη διαψευστεί από τον εκπρόσωπο του Πούτιν, Χέλλε:

Russia denies striking gas deal to net Greece €5bn


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ουγκ!



Σε σχέση με αυτή την υπόθεση, πού πάει το «ουγκ»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα δημοσιεύματα αυτά έχουν ήδη διαψευστεί από τον εκπρόσωπο του Πούτιν, Χέλλε:
> 
> Russia denies striking gas deal to net Greece €5bn



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Εγώ την αντίδραση του Σόιμπλε ήθελα να κουοτάρω.



nickel said:


> Σε σχέση με αυτή την υπόθεση, πού πάει το «ουγκ»;



Στην κολλημένη βελόνα του Σόιμπλε. Ούτε 10χρονο δεν έχει τέτοιες εμμονές. Αυτό είναι το πολιτικό του επίπεδο. Να κάθεται να ασχολείται με τις δηλώσεις της κάθε κιτρινοεφημερίδας και να επαναλαμβάνει σαν γίββωνας τα ίδια και τα ίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην κολλημένη βελόνα του Σόιμπλε. Ούτε 10χρονο δεν έχει τέτοιες εμμονές. Αυτό είναι το πολιτικό του επίπεδο. Να κάθεται να ασχολείται με τις δηλώσεις της κάθε κιτρινοεφημερίδας και να επαναλαμβάνει σαν γίββωνας τα ίδια και τα ίδια.


Μάλλον για τον εαυτό σου μιλάς. 

Είδα τον Σόιμπλε όταν έκανε τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση. Απάντησε στην ερώτηση που του έκαναν, δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις δηλώσεις καμιάς κιτρινοεφημερίδας. Και είπε ό,τι θα έλεγε κάθε σοβαρός άνθρωπος στη θέση του: "Αν σας δίνουν χρήματα οι Ρώσοι, να τα πάρετε".

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μου πεις πώς θα απαντούσες εσύ σε έναν ολόκληρο λαό που σε βρίζει χυδαία από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, ενώ συγχρόνως έχει απλωμένο το χέρι σαν ζητιάνος, για να πάρει άλλη μια δόση από τα λεφτά που του δανείζεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Αν συγκεντρώσουμε όλες τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις αυτής της εβδομάδας από σημαντικούς/ισχυρούς κλπ. επίσημους συνομιλητές μας (π.χ. Ομπάμα, Λιού, Ντράγκι, Λαγκάρντ, Μοσκοβισί) θα πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι ο Σόιμπλε τους τραβάει όλους από τη μύτη, οπότε μάλλον θα είναι ο κορυφαίος σούπερ ντούπερ πολιτικός του κόσμου. Εγώ δεν το νομίζω αυτό.

Ενοχλεί ότι μας λένε όλοι με τον τρόπο τους τα ίδια, ενοχλεί ο τρόπος που μας τα λένε (π.χ. ο ωμός του Σόιμπλε) ή ενοχλεί ότι παίρνουμε τώρα την απάντηση στην προεκλογική ερώτηση (που δεν πήρε ποτέ απάντηση προεκλογικά) «και τι θα γίνει αν μας πουν όχι;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Εδώ η απάντηση του Σόιμπλε (σε ερώτηση του Θάνου Δημάδη).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μου πεις πώς θα απαντούσες εσύ σε έναν ολόκληρο λαό που σε βρίζει χυδαία από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ, ενώ συγχρόνως έχει απλωμένο το χέρι σαν ζητιάνος, για να πάρει άλλη μια δόση από τα λεφτά που του δανείζεις.



Δεν είναι δουλειά του πολιτικού να απαντάει σε "λαούς", σαν καμμιά κατίνα. Απλωμένο το χέρι σαν ζητιάνος έχει αυτός που ζητάει ελεημοσύνη, όχι αυτός που δανείζεται από σένα και σου προσφέρει έσοδα από τόκους, πέρα από το κεφάλαιο.

Επίσης παίρνω σαν προσωπική προσβολή αυτό που έγραψες και θα 'θελα να 'ξερα, είναι συγγενής σου ο Σόιμπλε και αισθάνεσαι την υποχρέωση να τον υπερασπιστείς, ακόμα και προσβάλλοντας ευθέως τους συλλεξιλογιστές σου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν συγκεντρώσουμε όλες τις δημόσιες δηλώσεις αυτής της εβδομάδας από σημαντικούς/ισχυρούς κλπ. επίσημους συνομιλητές μας (π.χ. Ομπάμα, Λιού, Ντράγκι, Λαγκάρντ, Μοσκοβισί) θα πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι ο Σόιμπλε τους τραβάει όλους από τη μύτη, οπότε μάλλον θα είναι ο κορυφαίος σούπερ ντούπερ πολιτικός του κόσμου. Εγώ δεν το νομίζω αυτό.



Θα έλεγα τι πολιτικός είναι. Αλλά η χώρα του έχει πολύ μεγάλο οικονομικό εκτόπισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά η χώρα του έχει πολύ μεγάλο οικονομικό εκτόπισμα.


Επομένως, δεν είναι θέμα ανθρώπου αλλά οικονομικού εκτοπίσματος της χώρας του; Αν είχε η γερμανική κυβέρνηση ΥπΟικ τον Γιοχάνες Βαρουφάκεν και η ελληνική τον Βίλη Σοϊμπλίδη θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα; Γιατί στρέφεις λοιπόν τη συζήτηση επί προσωπικού --και παρεξηγιέσαι κι από πάνω μετά;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2015)

Η κυριότερη δική μου έκπληξη εδώ από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση με τον αγωγό, που προς το παρόν παραμένει αδιευκρίνιστη και γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να μην τη σχολιάσω, είναι ότι, Helle, εσένα σου δημιούργησε τη διάθεση να επιτεθείς στον Σόιμπλε. Οπότε πραγματικά δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι εσύ έχεις εμμονές.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> αυτός που δανείζεται από σένα και σου προσφέρει έσοδα από τόκους, πέρα από το κεφάλαιο


Τα έσοδα των κεντρικών τραπεζών από τόκους τα ζητάμε πίσω, απ' όσο ξέρω, και καμία χώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μας τα δώσει εφόσον είμαστε σε πρόγραμμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2015)

Μα κανένας δεν μας υποχρεώνει ούτε να πάρουμε δανεικά. Εμείς το ζητάμε και μάλιστα με τραγικό τρόπο, δηλώνοντας σε όλους τους τόνους ότι τα λεφτά μας φτάνουν μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου. Αποκαλούμε σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ και τα σόσιαλ μίντια Ναζιστές τη χώρα που μας έχει δανείσει τα περισσότερα, και σακάτη και γίββωνα τον υπουργό Οικονομικών αυτής της χώρας. Συγχρόνως απαιτούμε αυτοί να έχουν τέτοιο "πολιτικό επίπεδο" που να τα αντιπαρέρχονται όλα αυτά και να μας χαϊδεύουν στοργικά την πλάτη.
Αφού λοιπόν αυτοί κερδίζουν από τους, χαμηλότατους σε σχέση με την αγορά, τόκους, αλλά είναι απαράδεκτοι για τη νοοτροπία του Έλληνα, ας βγούμε να δανειστούμε από την αγορά, δεν μας κρατάει κανένας με το ζόρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τα έσοδα των κεντρικών τραπεζών από τόκους τα ζητάμε πίσω, απ' όσο ξέρω, και καμία χώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μας τα δώσει εφόσον είμαστε σε πρόγραμμα.



Το πρώτο δάνειο, του 2010, είχε δοθεί (κατά ένα μέρος τουλάχιστον) με διακρατικές συμφωνίες και έχουν καταβληθεί ήδη τόκοι προς τις οικείες κυβερνήσεις (η Γερμανία έχει εισπράξει, από όσο ξέρω, ένα ποσό της τάξης των 50 εκ. ευρώ).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2015)

Έχω ξαναρωτήσει, αλλά θέλω να μου απαντήσει κάποιος, στην προκειμένη ο Χέλλε που τα παίζει αυτά στα δάχτυλα: έστω ότι έρχεται αύριο ο γίββωνας με τους άλλους κακούς πιθήκους της Ευρώπης και σου λέει «νεαρέ, σε συμπάθησα, οπότε άκου: σου διαγράφω όλο το χρέος, δεν έχεις να πληρώνεις τίποτα στο εξής, και πάρε και 20 δις δικά σου να τα κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις». 

Έτσι όπως είναι οι δομές στην Ελλάδα (στραγγαλισμός της επιχειρηματικότητας, έλλειψη παραγωγικών δομών, εκμετάλλευση των υποζυγίων του ιδιωτικού τομέα, υπερφορολόγηση των ΕΕ, υδροκέφαλο κράτος, πόλεμος στην αξιολόγηση), πόσο γρήγορα θα ξαναρχίσεις να δημιουργείς χρέη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Για να δημιουργήσεις χρέη πρέπει να βρεις πρόθυμους δανειστές πρώτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, δεν είναι θέμα ανθρώπου αλλά οικονομικού εκτοπίσματος της χώρας του; Αν είχε η γερμανική κυβέρνηση ΥπΟικ τον Γιοχάνες Βαρουφάκεν και η ελληνική τον Βίλη Σοϊμπλίδη θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα; Γιατί στρέφεις λοιπόν τη συζήτηση επί προσωπικού --και παρεξηγιέσαι κι από πάνω μετά;



Είναι κάποιος από εσάς ο ίδιος ο Σόιμπλε και θεώρησε ότι τού έκανα προσωπική επίθεση; Φυσικά και είναι θέμα χώρας, οποιοσδήποτε γελωτοποιός θα μπορούσε να είναι ΥΠΟΙΚ της Γερμανίας και να τρέχουν να του κάνουν οι άλλοι τεμενάδες. Επιπροσθέτως όμως ο Σόιμπλε δίνει την εικόνα φανατισμένου και κολλημένου ανθρώπου, που έμαθε να τον καλοπιάνουν και να του ανοίγουν τις πόρτες, μιλώντας εκ του ασφαλούς και από θέση ισχύος, απολαμβάνοντας 100.000 φορές όλα όσα απαιτεί από τους άλλους -κι από τον ίδιο του τον λαό- να στερούνται. Καμμιά ταπεινοφροσύνη, καμμιά κατανόηση, καμμιά συγκατάβαση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Έχω ξαναρωτήσει, αλλά θέλω να μου απαντήσει κάποιος, στην προκειμένη ο Χέλλε που τα παίζει αυτά στα δάχτυλα: έστω ότι έρχεται αύριο ο γίββωνας με τους άλλους κακούς πιθήκους της Ευρώπης και σου λέει «νεαρέ, σε συμπάθησα, οπότε άκου: σου διαγράφω όλο το χρέος, δεν έχεις να πληρώνεις τίποτα στο εξής, και πάρε και 20 δις δικά σου να τα κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις».
> 
> Έτσι όπως είναι οι δομές στην Ελλάδα (στραγγαλισμός της επιχειρηματικότητας, έλλειψη παραγωγικών δομών, εκμετάλλευση των υποζυγίων του ιδιωτικού τομέα, υπερφορολόγηση των ΕΕ, υδροκέφαλο κράτος, πόλεμος στην αξιολόγηση), πόσο γρήγορα θα ξαναρχίσεις να δημιουργείς χρέη;



Σημασία δεν έχει αν δημιουργείς χρέη αλλά αν έχεις τις προοπτικές να τα αποπληρώνεις. Δεν θέλει πολλά πράγματα για να σταματήσεις να δημιουργείς χρέη, ήδη θα είχαμε πλεονάσματα αν δεν μας βάραιναν οι τόκοι εκατοντάδων δισεκατομμυρίων σε δανεικά.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μόνο για τον Σόιμπλε μίλησα, αν και υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που ανήκουν στην ίδια συνομοταξία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τα έσοδα των κεντρικών τραπεζών από τόκους τα ζητάμε πίσω, απ' όσο ξέρω, και καμία χώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μας τα δώσει εφόσον είμαστε σε πρόγραμμα.



Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα SMP. Α, ναι, και η επιστροφή δεν γίνεται άμεσα.

Ειδικά όμως η Γερμανία κέρδισε και εμμέσως από την κρίση στην Ευρώπη. Κάτι δανεισμούς με αρνητικά επιτόκια, φέρ' ειπείν, πράγμα για το οποίο μερικοί στην ΕΕ τής κούνησαν το δάχτυλο αλλά φυσικά δεν έτρεξε μία.



nickel said:


> Η κυριότερη δική μου έκπληξη εδώ από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση με τον αγωγό, που προς το παρόν παραμένει αδιευκρίνιστη και γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να μην τη σχολιάσω, είναι ότι, Helle, εσένα σου δημιούργησε τη διάθεση να επιτεθείς στον Σόιμπλε. Οπότε πραγματικά δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι εσύ έχεις εμμονές.



Να επιτεθώ; Hardly. Δεν νομίζω να μπαίνει στην Λεξιλογία ο Σόιμπλε. Σχολίασα, δεν επιτέθηκα. Όμως κρατάω τα δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά και στο επόμενο αρνητικό σχόλιο για τον Καμμένο ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλον, θα πεταχτώ να πω ότι αυτός που έκανε το σχόλιο έχει εμμονές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η επιμονή όλων όσων μιλούν ή εστιάζουν στον Σόιμπλε και στην όποια στάση του, ιδιαίτερα με χαρακτηρισμούς, γελοιογραφίες, τιτιβίσματα κλπ, μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση σε λάθος γήπεδο και αυτό είναι που εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλεί πολύ. Εξίσου με ενοχλούν άλλωστε όλες οι προσπάθειες ποικίλων κέντρων εξουσίας, «εξουσίας» και μικροεξουσίας στην Ελλάδα στα πέντε χρόνια της κρίσης (και νωρίτερα ακόμη) να πετάνε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα για τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα προκειμένου να μείνει άθικτο το παρόν σάπιο σύστημα ιδιοποίησης και εκμετάλλευσης των ανθρώπινων και υλικών πόρων και δυνατοτήτων της χώρας και να μην αντικατασταθεί από ένα απλό και διαφανές σύστημα που θα επιτρέπει σε κάθε Ελληνίδα και σε κάθε Έλληνα να ζουν και να δρουν σε ένα Σύγχρονο Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος.



Εξακολουθείτε να μην καταλαβαίνετε ότι πρόκειται για δυο τελείως διαφορετικά και άσχετα μεταξύ τους πράγματα και οι μόνοι που βλέπουν την συγκυρία σαν μια ευκαιρία για βελτίωση του κράτους είμαστε εμείς, οι Έλληνες. Η όλη ιστορία δεν γίνεται για να γίνουμε ΣΕΚ κι ούτε ενδιαφέρει κανέναν στην Ευρώπη αυτή η προοπτική. Είναι λοιπόν δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, δεν πρέπει να συζητιούνται μαζί και οι όποιες αντιρρήσεις έχει κάποιος στις προεκτάσεις του ενός θέματος δεν πρέπει να συγχέονται για αντιρρήσεις στις προεκτάσεις του άλλου.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ήδη θα είχαμε πλεονάσματα αν δεν μας βάραιναν οι τόκοι εκατοντάδων δισεκατομμυρίων σε δανεικά.


Απάντα, φίλε μου καλέ, σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα: έστω ότι σου τα διαγράφουν *όλα* και σου δίνουν και 20 δις για να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Θα σταθεί η Ελλάδα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μα κανένας δεν μας υποχρεώνει ούτε να πάρουμε δανεικά. Εμείς το ζητάμε και μάλιστα με τραγικό τρόπο, δηλώνοντας σε όλους τους τόνους ότι τα λεφτά μας φτάνουν μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου. Αποκαλούμε σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ και τα σόσιαλ μίντια Ναζιστές τη χώρα που μας έχει δανείσει τα περισσότερα, και σακάτη και γίββωνα τον υπουργό Οικονομικών αυτής της χώρας. Συγχρόνως απαιτούμε αυτοί να έχουν τέτοιο "πολιτικό επίπεδο" που να τα αντιπαρέρχονται όλα αυτά και να μας χαϊδεύουν στοργικά την πλάτη.



Η χώρα που μας έχει δανείσει τα περισσότερα *ήταν *ναζιστική χώρα. Η τωρινή της οικονομική πολιτική είναι εξίσου επιθετική κι αυτό μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε νέα ντράβαλα. Κανείς σύμμαχός τους δεν το βλέπει με καλό μάτι. Πέρα απ' αυτό, ο δανεισμός είναι δανεισμός, όχι δωρεά. Όμως μ' αυτήν την χώρα, καθώς και με τις υπόλοιπες της ΕΕ, υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε και συνεργάτες, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Η στάση του ΥΠΟΙΚ τους είναι τραγική, θα μπορούσε να κρατάει τα προσχήματα. Δεδομένου δε ότι είμαστε συνεργάτες, δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα να πεις "πάρτε απ' αλλού δανεικά". Έχουμε σχέση νομισματικής εξάρτησης, εξάρτηση οικονομικής πολιτικής, υποχρεώσεις, υπογεγραμμένες συμφωνίες και τα ρέστα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι δεν μπορούμε όλα αυτά να τα βάλουμε στην άκρη με ένα απλοϊκό "δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς να πάρουμε δανεικά".

Τώρα, το τι λέει η κυρά Κούλα στα μήντια, σόσιαλ και μη, δεν αφορά κανένα κράτος. Υποβιβάζεις το επίπεδο. Και οι κιτρινοφυλλάδες της Γερμανίας, που διαβάζει η πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού, βρίζει χυδαία τους Έλληνες, τον ελληνισμό και τα ρέστα δίφραγκα. Δεν αφορά το ελληνικό κράτος τι κάνουν τα μέσα μαζικής κατανάλωσης της Γερμανίας όπως δεν ενδιαφέρει την Γερμανία τι κάνουν τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά. Τσαλαπατάς την συζήτηση που το αναφέρεις σαν επιχείρημα.

Τέλος, ναι, ο Σόιμπλε είναι υπάνθρωπος που κουνάει το δάχτυλο τρώγωντας με 10 κουτάλια και οι πολιτικές του δυνατότητες φτάνουν μέχρι το σημείο της αταβιστικού μιμητισμού και της βελονοκολημμένης επανάληψης που δεν προάγει κανέναν πολιτικό διάλογο και τίποτα ουσιώδες σε επίπεδο πολιτικής χρησιμότητας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Απάντα, φίλε μου καλέ, σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα: έστω ότι σου τα διαγράφουν *όλα* και σου δίνουν και 20 δις για να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Θα σταθεί η Ελλάδα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει;



Η απάντηση εξαρτάται από τι εννοείς "χαρακτηριστικά" και με ποιον τρόπο πιστεύεις ότι η παρούσα πολιτική γραμμή της ΕΕ μπορεί να τα βελτιώσει ή ακόμα και πού βλέπεις να προσπαθεί να τα βελτιώσει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2015)

Εντάξει, ξέρεις φυσικά ότι έχω δίκιο και ότι υπάρχει εγγενές πρόβλημα και ρίχνεις την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Όσο γι' αυτό, είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο: 


Hellegennes said:


> Η χώρα που μας έχει δανείσει τα περισσότερα *ήταν *ναζιστική χώρα. *Η τωρινή της οικονομική πολιτική είναι εξίσου επιθετική *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Χέλλε, εντελώς φιλικά και συμφορουμίτικα, θα σε παρακαλέσω να ηρεμήσεις. Η προσπάθειά σου να μας τρελάνεις και να δοκιμάσεις τα όρια της υπομονής μας δεν πρόκειται να λειτουργήσει, ούτε πρόκειται να σου πατήσει κανείς το κόκκινο κουμπί που, ως άλλοι σοϊμπλέδες, διαθέτουμε όλοι μας. Τον εαυτό σου εκθέτεις και μόνο με αυτά που γράφεις και σου επισήμανε η Palavra -- κυρίως επειδή δείχνεις και ότι τα πιστεύεις κιόλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, ξέρεις φυσικά ότι έχω δίκιο και ότι υπάρχει εγγενές πρόβλημα και ρίχνεις την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Όσο γι' αυτό, είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο:



Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης, έλεγε παλιά ένας φίλος. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Η υπερβολή μπορεί να είναι η μαία της κατανόησης, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και αιτία να απομονώσω αυτή τη συζήτηση, επειδή και έχει ξαναγίνει και παραμένει αντιπαραγωγική και η υπερβολή έφτασε σε όρια που δεν ανεχόμαστε όλοι. Γιατί, Helle, εσύ μπορεί να τα παίρνεις με τον Σόιμπλε, εμείς όμως δεν τα παίρνουμε από τον Σόιμπλε (δεν τα δίνει και εύκολα, άλλωστε), οπότε απλώς χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. 

Δεν θέλουμε να υποστηρίξουμε τον Σόιμπλε ή την πολιτική του για την Ευρώπη. Αυτή είναι μια διαφορετική συζήτηση και δεν είναι εύκολη. Ωστόσο —θα το πω για χιλιοστή φορά— κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμαστε τι θα κάνουμε εμείς, οι Έλληνες, εδώ μέσα, στην Ελλάδα, για να φτιάξουμε τα δικά μας στραβά, που είναι πάμπολλα, και δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα από το να ανακαλύπτουμε εχθρούς έξω. 

Επίσης, στη διαπραγμάτευσή μας καταφέραμε να τους έχουμε όλους απέναντι. Όλους. Επομένως, προς τι η στοχοποίηση ενός; Είναι ή δεν είναι αποπροσανατολισμός της συζήτησης;

Λίγες χώρες μπορώ να σκεφτώ που κατάφεραν να φτάσουν τόσο κοντά στο ανέκδοτο «—Παράφρων οδηγός τρέχει αντίθετα στο ρεύμα. —Μόνο ένας;» Μη γίνεσαι μέρος του ανέκδοτου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν θέλουμε να υποστηρίξουμε τον Σόιμπλε ή την πολιτική του για την Ευρώπη. Αυτή είναι μια διαφορετική συζήτηση και δεν είναι εύκολη.



Η ίδια συζήτηση είναι αλλά κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε.



nickel said:


> Ωστόσο —θα το πω για χιλιοστή φορά— κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμαστε τι θα κάνουμε εμείς, οι Έλληνες, εδώ μέσα, στην Ελλάδα, για να φτιάξουμε τα δικά μας στραβά, που είναι πάμπολλα.



Κι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι που είναι άλλη συζήτηση, παντελώς άσχετη με την χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση. Κι αυτό είναι που βρίσκω αποπροσανατολισμό, εγώ. Το να στρέφουμε την συζήτηση στο πώς είναι η γραφειοκρατία στην Ελλάδα, τι δρόμους έχουμε, αν γίνονται καταλήψεις στα πανεπιστήμια, και τα ρέστα. Επίσης παραβλέπετε όλοι ότι κανένα κράτος στον κόσμο δεν εκσυγχρονίστηκε εν μέσω κρίσης και με δικούς του πόρους, αλλά εδώ δεν βλέπετε το σημαντικό, ότι αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση, στις λεπτομέρειες θα κολλήσουμε τώρα;



nickel said:


> Επίσης, στη διαπραγμάτευσή μας καταφέραμε να τους έχουμε όλους απέναντι. Όλους.



Ναι, ε; Μήπως θέλεις να επανατοποθετηθείς σ' αυτό το "όλους"; Και μην κάνεις πως αγνοείς την ουσία που κρύβεται πίσω απ' αυτό το "όλους", που δεν είναι "20 ανεξάρτητες γνώμες".

Τέλος, θεωρώ ανέντιμο τον τίτλο. Χαρακτηρίζεις τα γραφόμενά μου επειδή δεν σου αρέσουν/διαφωνείς. Καλά κάνεις, αλλά το να το βάζεις στον τίτλο είναι αντιδραστικό και απαράδεκτο. *Α λα τρανσλάτουμ*. Το λέω φιλικά και με απόλυτη ψυχραιμία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Πρότεινε τίτλο. Ο τωρινός είναι: «Το νήμα για όσους έχουν εμμονές με τον Σόιμπλε».


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2015)

Κάν' τον ό,τι θέλεις. Ιδιοκτησιακό δικαίωμά σου είναι άλλωστε. Εγώ μόνο την άποψή μου καταθέτω. Αν δεν θεωρείς φυσιολογικό να μου κάνεις κριτική βάζοντας επικεφαλίδες στα γραφόμενά μου, έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη στην ικανότητά σου να βρεις έναν αντιπροσωπευτικό τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2015)

Επειδή τα ad hominem γίνονται κουραστικά, προτείνω τον τίτλο:

*Το νήμα για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η Ελλάδα καταστρέφεται από την πολιτική του Σόιμπλε*

και αν δεν υπάρξει άλλη αντιπρόταση θα το αλλάξω σε 30 λεπτά εγώ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή τα ad hominem γίνονται κουραστικά, προτείνω τον τίτλο:
> 
> *Το νήμα για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η Ελλάδα καταστρέφεται από την πολιτική του Σόιμπλε*
> 
> και αν δεν υπάρξει άλλη αντιπρόταση θα το αλλάξω σε 30 λεπτά εγώ.



Για να μην αισθάνεται εντελώς μόνος του ο Ελληγενής, ας σημειωθεί ότι ένας τέτοιος τίτλος δεν είναι πολύ μακριά από τις απόψεις και άλλων Λεξιλόγων που ίσως δεν έχουν διάθεση για μεγάλες πολιτικές συζητήσεις πια. Λέω εμένα για παράδειγμα (θέλω να πω, χωρίς το προσωπικό μίσος κατά του Σόιμπλε που θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι οποιοσδήποτε αλλά τέλος πάντων), αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι δυο-τρεις ακόμα. Να τα λέμε αυτά γιατί δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι ο ορθός λόγος (που λέγαμε και στο νήμα για τον Ντόκινς...) επιβάλλει μια και μόνη πολιτική με την οποία ουσιαστικά συμφωνούν όλοι οι, ξερωγώ, ορθολογιστές. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή τα ad hominem γίνονται κουραστικά, προτείνω τον τίτλο:
> 
> *Το νήμα για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η Ελλάδα καταστρέφεται από την πολιτική του Σόιμπλε*
> 
> και αν δεν υπάρξει άλλη αντιπρόταση θα το αλλάξω σε 30 λεπτά εγώ.



Ο τωρινός δεν με ενοχλεί. Πάντως μού κάνει εντύπωση που αυτό καταλαβαίνεις απ' όσα γράφω. Ότι η Ελλάδα καταστρέφεται από την πολιτική του Σόιμπλε; Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να κάναμε την συζήτηση στα αγγλικά, γιατί στα ελληνικά δεν νομίζω ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως μού κάνει εντύπωση που αυτό καταλαβαίνεις απ' όσα γράφω. Ότι η Ελλάδα καταστρέφεται από την πολιτική του Σόιμπλε; Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να κάναμε την συζήτηση στα αγγλικά, γιατί στα ελληνικά δεν νομίζω ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε.


Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, αλλά κι εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.

Και τι εννοείς, ότι αν έκανες τη συζήτηση στα αγγλικά, δεν θα σε καταλάβαινε ο δόκτορας ή κάποιος άλλος από μας; Σε φόρουμ μεταφραστών βρίσκεσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2015)

Λέω ότι αρχίζω να το σκέφτομαι να γράφω μόνο στα αγγλικά, γιατί στην γλώσσα μας δεν βλέπω να συνεννοούμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η κυριότερη δική μου έκπληξη εδώ από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση με τον αγωγό, που προς το παρόν παραμένει αδιευκρίνιστη και γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να μην τη σχολιάσω, είναι ότι, Helle, εσένα σου δημιούργησε τη διάθεση να επιτεθείς στον Σόιμπλε. Οπότε πραγματικά δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι εσύ έχεις εμμονές.



Δεν αγνοώ (ούτε οι άλλοι αγνοούν) ότι στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πολλοί (ίσως και σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία) με διαφορετικές ή αντίθετες πεποιθήσεις. Και είναι φυσικό ότι καθένας θεωρεί ότι οι δικές του απόψεις είναι οι λογικές. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με ενόχλησε το ότι σε αυτή την περίεργη υπόθεση βρεθήκαμε ξαφνικά να συζητάμε πάλι την αντίδραση του Σόιμπλε. Ουγκ, λοιπόν.


----------

